# Simple Rub needed for a rookie (pork butt)



## tailkilla

Well I am attempting my third smoke this weekend. I have no idea of any rubs,sauces or recipes. Clueless here. I plan on smoking a pork butt and some pork ribs. Can anyone help me out on a simple Rub recipe for my but and ribs? I don't know how friendly people are on these food forums about giving out recipes. I am also a avid fisherman and on a fishing forum its usually a no no giving out spots....lol


----------



## harleysmoker

Here is what I use, i found it online long ago. It works pretty good. I'm not saying its the best or anything, just what I have been using on pork ribs and butts.

Its a start, maybe you can add a thing our two to make it better.

1/2 cup brown sugar (8 T)

4 T paprika

1 T blk pepper

1 T sea salt or kosher

1 T chili powder

1 T garlic powder

1 T onion powder

1 tea. cayenne powder


----------



## cliffcarter

The rub posted by* HarleySmoker *is pretty close to the one I use for butts, it should do quite well for you.


----------



## bama bbq

Rubs are like women: we like em all.  For a 6 - 8 lb butt, I recommend the Renowned Mr Brown recipe from _Smoke and Spice_:

1/4 cup ground black pepper
1/4 cup paprika
1/4 cup Turbinado sugar
2 Tablespoons table salt
2 teaspoons dry mustard
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper

I recommend looking it up on the internet and using the recipe at least once to get your bearings.  Use the sop as well.  Then go from there.


----------



## JckDanls 07

myself...  I just do a search using the handy dandy search feature up top and also google search...  I'll read all kinds of different ones and pick the one that has all the flavors I like.. everybody has their own taste so you'll have to figure out one that's right for you...


----------



## s2k9k

I think you will find the people here at SMF very friendly and very helpful. They might not give out all their secrets but they sure will give enough that you think they do. They have helped me a lot so far. This is one of the best forums I have been a part of.

Happy smokin!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Try this... It is Mild and compliments different style sauces well...Anything else, just ask...JJ

Mild Bubba Q Rub

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there.

You may also like this for Ribs...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj


----------



## supercenterchef

I've only ever paid for one (ok, technically two) recipes--they are both Jeff's, the webmaster of this site.  His rub is easy, tasty, adaptable, and inexpensive.  I think that for the price, it's the easiest way to start a great smoking foundation.

...and of course, please put your location in your profile so we can give you a proper welcome!


----------



## stevemax

I am in Naples too. We should get together and smoke some meat.


----------



## stevemax

I haven't met anyone in Naples who likes to smoke. Maybe we should have a smoke fest.


----------



## JckDanls 07

stevemax said:


> I haven't met anyone in Naples who likes to smoke. Maybe we should have a smoke fest.



Steve I must of missed your introduction in Roll Call....  but anyways welcome to the forums...  Here's a gathering in South Fl. that we would love to have you and our family come to...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121142/2nd-annual-south-florida-gathering-nov-9th-11th


----------



## shoneyboy

Sounds like some great recipes here..........


----------

